# Sad situation



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Feel sorry for this boy at his age and the circumstances. He's gorgeous. Can anyone help?

Adult male turkish Angolan cross for adoption | Aylesbury, Buckinghamshire | Pets4Homes


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

He is gorgeous, looks like a real sweety.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no, poor old boy. I hope he finds a lovely retirement home soon


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Poor boy! but if the owner genuinely hasn't got the time becasue of work/travel commitments then the cat would be better off with someone who can give him the time and love he needs! I hope a kind person will come foraward and take this lovely boy. XXX


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

oh boy are my heart strings being tugged!
I really need to buy a bigger house before I can consider any additions though.


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Aylesbury is very close to me. I've dropped a message to see if he gets on with other cats. I'm really not sure it would work as he's probably set in his ways but the story has really got to me. I'm terrified as he's advertised for free he might fall into the wrong hands. If it appears ok, then I'll give him somewhere to see his last years, even though I'd vowed to stay at two!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Simons cats said:


> Aylesbury is very close to me. I've dropped a message to see if he gets on with other cats. I'm really not sure it would work as he's probably set in his ways but the story has really got to me. I'm terrified as he's advertised for free he might fall into the wrong hands. If it appears ok, then I'll give him somewhere to see his last years, even though I'd vowed to stay at two!


That's what worries me. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Had a response from the owner, although Max is an only cat he isn't worried by other cats when they visit the garden. He said if I wanted to trial and see how it went then if not he would take him back. 

I hadn't planned to take in another as I feel more secure in just having two but my heart strings are pulled and I'm worried where he may end up. 

Also I need to factor in the costs that may be associated with a 14 year old cat.

Right all - what do you think?


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

I'm the wrong person to comment as my heart fully rules over my head. I say if you can afford it then give it a go, he's 14 years old and there won't be many people out there willing to take him on. 

Is he insured currently? I just wondered if somehow the insurance could be kept up so that any future vets bills are covered.


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

I have asked about health issues, teeth and insurance. I would get him insured anyway if not.

I'm working and I don't really see much difference between two and three cats apart from the vet side. Ella and Archie's jab fall in different months, so I'm sure Max's would. I haven't asked whether he is neutered, but I'm assuming he is given his age! I guess my concern is if I lost my job as I was made redundant before and that had convinced me to stay at two cats as they come first .

He just sounds like a much loved cat and that the husband is making a tough choice. I got a genuine vibe from the email I got back


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

well I am like Rox in that my heart would rule on this one.
Personally I would never even consider vaccinating an older cat of his age....if he hasnt got immunity by now then he never will have! i would even keep flea/worm treatments to an absolute minimum, only as needed.
If he is currently insured then it may be possible to transfer that to your name, but otherwise it is pretty difficult to insure a cat of that age.
Of course you are being sensible thinking about your job security, but really, what kind of extra expense are we talking about here for one more cat?


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

Simons cats said:


> I have asked about health issues, teeth and insurance. I would get him insured anyway if not.
> 
> I'm working and I don't really see much difference between two and three cats apart from the vet side. Ella and Archie's jab fall in different months, so I'm sure Max's would. I haven't asked whether he is neutered, but I'm assuming he is given his age! I guess my concern is if I lost my job as I was made redundant before and that had convinced me to stay at two cats as they come first .
> 
> He just sounds like a much loved cat and that the husband is making a tough choice. I got a genuine vibe from the email I got back


Would you get insurance for a 14 year old cat? I've not looked but for some reason I just assumed you wouldn't be able to.


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

I agree with PP on the vaccinating bit as well. I don't think that at that age he would need them on an annual basis.

I know you probably won't be able to transfer insurance - I looked into it with Mishka when I got him. But, assuming the current owner is agreeable, you could perhaps get him to keep the insurance up and you come to some sort of financial agreement on that. I'm sure there are ways to do it sneakily.


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> well I am like Rox in that my heart would rule on this one.
> Personally I would never even consider vaccinating an older cat of his age....if he hasnt got immunity by now then he never will have! i would even keep flea/worm treatments to an absolute minimum, only as needed.
> If he is currently insured then it may be possible to transfer that to your name, but otherwise it is pretty difficult to insure a cat of that age.
> Of course you are being sensible thinking about your job security, but really, *what kind of extra expense are we talking about here for one more cat?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've just caught up with this. Thank you Simons cats, it would be wonderful if he could go to you. Must be very sad for the owner. On the insurance front, I've got mine with LV and they say there is no age limit so you might be able to insure him with them. I wonder if the owner would be prepared to help out financially at least at this stage ?? Looking forward to good news. :thumbsup:


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

You've clearly thought this through and I think it would be wonderful 
I'm not sure about insurance, however if he comes to you in good health and you can get a policy that isn't a ridiculous price it's worth considering. If not you could open a savings account and put a few quid in per month.
Please do let us know what happens and good luck!


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Not heard any more?


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

OK. I'm a little split on this one.

I did a bit of checking and there is a man of the name, a wife and two sons living at a house in Aylesbury. The wife may have died recently and still be listed. 

I just had an email that said "I'm away in Paris, my son is home, let me know when you want to collect him" (and also no health issues).

Now if this was my departed wife's cat, I would be wanting to do a home check and meet the person wanting to take him, not have the cat handed over when I'm not there? Also if there are possibly one or two sons at home, why could they not look after the cat between them??

Then again the fact someone can just turn up and take the cat for free makes me think I should do it before someone horrible does.

Am I over reacting or reading too much into it?


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

I suppose not everybody thinks about all the nasty things that could happen to a cat given away as free to good home. A cat is just a cat to some people. Perhaps the son is only there on a temporary basis caring for the cat while he is away? 

I don't know but I wouldn't let it put me off. Ultimately there is still a 14 year old cat waiting for a home in which to spend the rest of its life.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think the fact that he refers to the cat as 'my late wife's cat' not OUR cat says it all. I don't think he is particularly attached to Max. Perhaps his sons aren't interested either or they could be home for the Easter break. Get him while you can!


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Charity said:


> I think the fact that he refers to the cat as 'my late wife's cat' not OUR cat says it all. I don't think he is particularly attached to Max. Perhaps his sons aren't interested either or they could be home for the Easter break. Get him while you can!


That was me referring to him like that. He's just called him Max.

I am going to sleep on it as I doubt I could get him now anyway


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Charity said:


> I think the fact that he refers to the cat as 'my late wife's cat' not OUR cat says it all. I don't think he is particularly attached to Max. Perhaps his sons aren't interested either or they could be home for the Easter break. Get him while you can!


I agree this might be the case. If you are planning on getting him whilst the owner is away can you ask for any vet records such as vaccination card etc. Not sure how much it will tell you but if it were me I'd like this


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Simons cats said:


> That was me referring to him like that. He's just called him Max.
> 
> I am going to sleep on it as I doubt I could get him now anyway


That's how he referred to Max in the advert. Do you know if anyone else was interested? I hope you can go ahead tomorrow.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Whatever the reasons this man is getting rid of Max the fact that he is an outdoor cat, I think I'd just want to be sure his vaccinations were up to date or he's had at least some..and regular vet check ups. Personally I would like to see the clarification on this. 

There could be any number of reasons (other than what is said) for rehoming him. Health issues, HCM or behavioural issues. He could also be deaf. Bear it in mind.

I have googled Turkish Angola and I'm assuming Turkish Angora.

SCs I really do hope all is as it seems and he is generally in good health. And the reasons are genuine. Keep your 2 precious babies at the forefront of your mind when making the decision.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Holding my breath!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I keep coming back to check. Thought we'd have heard something


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Simons cats said:


> Aylesbury is very close to me. I've dropped a message to see if he gets on with other cats. I'm really not sure it would work as he's probably set in his ways but the story has really got to me. I'm terrified as he's advertised for free he might fall into the wrong hands. If it appears ok, then I'll give him somewhere to see his last years, even though I'd vowed to stay at two!


Your own two look as though thy are giving the matter serious consideration...aren't they lovely!!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> well I am like Rox in that my heart would rule on this one.
> Personally I would never even consider vaccinating an older cat of his age....if he hasnt got immunity by now then he never will have! i would even keep flea/worm treatments to an absolute minimum, only as needed.
> If he is currently insured then it may be possible to transfer that to your name, but otherwise it is pretty difficult to insure a cat of that age.
> Of course you are being sensible thinking about your job security, but really, what kind of extra expense are we talking about here for one more cat?


Additional cost for food would be minimal, it's the vet costs that could suddenly rear their ugly heads if something went wrong...have to say my own lot all manage to keep fit as fleas until they are about 18 then bit by bit things start to add up. But if the old love is insured and that can be transferred to a new owner that would ease matters. He is lovely and it's a sad story.


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

I've given this a lot lot lot lot lot of thought. Ella and Archie have to come first. They are my family and I don't have any other family or support should something go wrong. I had to sit down and think of the head/heart decisions. I wanted Max and for him to be safe but if I ended up with a huge dental bill for example, that then risks things for Ella and Archie.

I know someone said put some money away each month and I do do that, just in case we need anything else but it's for the three of us. When I adopted Ella and Archie it was a lifetime decision to cover us for good and bad.

It just really feels too much of a risk and I have to think with my head. I have two of the most amazing and loved cats ever and I they have to be my priority above EVERYTHING.

I feel for Max and his circumstances n in the future, then I have to save money to have a backstop so much but he is his families responsibility and as much as I want to give him a home I just can't make that risk, should anything go wrong. If I was to lose my job again, it's four of us and not three and he is 14. If I had no other cats I would love to take in Max but I have to think of Ella and Archie first and foremost. 

I think I have seen so many changes to my life in the last six months, relationship breakup, job, friends that turned out not to be real friends; that it's probably the wrong time for me to be the risky person I was before it all happened.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Its a shame Simons cat but fully understand you have to do what you think is best for you, your situation and your own cats. I know you really wanted to help Max and hopefully someone will come along who can do that. Thanks for considering him.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Don't feel bad Simon. I fully understand. I'd love another cat but would be terrified if it affected the relationship or health of my boys who are so happy and settled. Thank you for considering taking him on, best wishes xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

FWIW. I think you have made the right decision. You need to look after your existing family and yourself first.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

FWIW I think you have made the right decision too. I had alarm bells ringing in my head. I think if the whole thing had been a little more transparent and the health of Max wasn't in question then perhaps it would have been ok. 

I'm glad you put your babies (and yourself) first as you have all been through so much.

Perhaps in the future when you are more financially and emotionally stable you could think about taking on a rescue (maybe one that you know has been health checked) from CC or CG or another trustworthy source. Or even foster maybe - there's always a need for fosterers and the food/litter/health costs are usually covered.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree with the others it is a big responsibility and respect your decision. I am sure Max will find the right home so let's stay positive for him. Take care Simon. Hugs xxx


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> FWIW I think you have made the right decision too. I had alarm bells ringing in my head. I think if the whole thing had been a little more transparent and the health of Max wasn't in question then perhaps it would have been ok.
> 
> I'm glad you put your babies (and yourself) first as you have all been through so much.
> 
> Perhaps in the future when you are more financially and emotionally stable you could think about taking on a rescue (maybe one that you know has been health checked) from CC or CG or another trustworthy source. Or even foster maybe - there's always a need for fosterers and the food/litter/health costs are usually covered.


I have fostered before and was asked last week if I would consider it again funnily enough.

It has been a tough decision but I just want a bit of stability right now for me, Ella and Archie and I just couldn't take on Max if I wasn't able to offer that stability.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Do we assume that Max has been an only cat all his life? Anyone know?


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Calvine said:


> Do we assume that Max has been an only cat all his life? Anyone know?


He has but apparently is fine with other cat he meets in the garden


----------

